# Cohutta



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

Anybody have any luck up there?
I hunted 2 days seen a small bear Friday running away and had one slide down an oak on me this morning. Also seen some hogs a couple does 2 foxes and a very fat bobcat.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 9, 2022)

I’m surprised nobody started a thread already. Folks are usually pretty excited for Cohutta.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 9, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m surprised nobody started a thread already. Folks are usually pretty excited for Cohutta.


Maybe folks are starting to figure out when they name drop their hunting spots, hunting pressure increases.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m surprised nobody started a thread already. Folks are usually pretty excited for Cohutta.


I’m also surprised nobody started a thread by now. It’s not like cohutta is the honey hole of the mountains.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe folks are starting to figure out when they name drop their hunting spots, hunting pressure increases.[/QUOTE
> Not naming any spots just the cohutta wilderness area in general


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 9, 2022)

I hunted 3 days of the gun hunt and 5 days of archery so far. The only thing I saw was the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild on opening day of archery. We have animals on 6 Cameras, but most of the activity has been at night.


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 9, 2022)

No luck here. Lots of acorns making it hard to locate that honey hole.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I hunted 3 days of the gun hunt and 5 days of archery so far. The only thing I saw was the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild on opening day of archery. We have animals on 6 Cameras, but most of the activity has been at night.


I camped at conasauga 2 weeks ago and seen multiple hogs at night riding around


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 9, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe folks are starting to figure out when they name drop their hunting spots, hunting pressure increases.


Say it again! I cannot for the life of me imagine posting all the hunts I go on every year, much less which ones I like or am successful on.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Say it again! I cannot for the life of me imagine posting all the hunts I go on every year, much less which ones I like or am successful on.


Definitely not gonna post every hunt I go on but is there a problem wondering how other folks done on a hunt that I’ve went on all my life. There’s more than plenty land for everyone who wants to tackle it up there. It’s not like I’m posting gps coordinates or asking for anyone else’s. NOBODY is gonna still your precious spot up there if you say you went I promise.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 9, 2022)

rigderunner said:


> Definitely not gonna post every hunt I go on but is there a problem wondering how other folks done on a hunt that I’ve went on all my life. There’s more than plenty land for everyone who wants to tackle it up there. It’s not like I’m posting gps coordinates or asking for anyone else’s. NOBODY is gonna still your precious spot up there if you say you went I promise.


You won't find me posting anything on here anymore. You wouldn't believe at how good some folks are about doing detective work and will either be sitting in that spot next time you go or walk in on you after your there. They will learn what you drive and go back. Heck some folks will see a vehicle parked and come join you. I guess they scared to be in the woods by themselves? These mountians are in my backyard and I see the increase in hunters in recent years. I run into a few guys 4 miles deep yesterday. That's a long ways and it's been happening more regular the last few years than I would have ever thought


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 9, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You won't find me posting anything on here anymore. You wouldn't believe at how good some folks are about doing detective work and will either be sitting in that spot next time you go or walk in on you after your there. They will learn what you drive and go back. Heck some folks will see a vehicle parked and come join you. I guess they scared to be in the woods by themselves? These mountians are in my backyard and I see the increase in hunters in recent years. I run into a few guys 4 miles deep yesterday. That's a long ways and it's been happening more regular the last few years than I would have ever thought


Preach it brother!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 9, 2022)

rigderunner said:


> Definitely not gonna post every hunt I go on but is there a problem wondering how other folks done on a hunt that I’ve went on all my life. There’s more than plenty land for everyone who wants to tackle it up there. It’s not like I’m posting gps coordinates or asking for anyone else’s. NOBODY is gonna still your precious spot up there if you say you went I promise.


More posting= more curiosity= more investigating=more interest=more traffic. 
Do you know how many people are looking for a getaway from normalcy? Do you realize how many more people there are compared to the limited number of acres of huntable habitat? This ain't 1990. Not everyone has a lease. Not everyone has granddads old farm to hunt still. 
If cohutta is 90k acres, I guarantee you, there is three quarters of it that's not worth hunting. That's just how mountain hunting works.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 9, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe folks are starting to figure out when they name drop their hunting spots, hunting pressure increases.


Man that’s 95K acres ain’t nobody worrying about that. I don’t want to hear any more complaining about “we got too many bear up hear their just pest to us natives”. That’s why the dogs get called in. Some of y’all be typing way more than you outside. Anyone want to know some spots on Hooch please PM I will put you on a bear?


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> More posting= more curiosity= more investigating=more interest=more traffic.
> Do you know how many people are looking for a getaway from normalcy? Do you realize how many more people there are compared to the limited number of acres of huntable habitat? This ain't 1990. Not everyone has a lease. Not everyone has granddads old farm to hunt still.
> If cohutta is 90k acres, I guarantee you, there is three quarters of it that's not worth hunting. That's just how mountain hunting works.


Like everyone in the state didn’t already know about cohutta wma and it being known for bear and hog. It’s public info that’s spread throughout the state. Just the joys of hunting public land your not gonna save it or keep people off of it because you don’t talk about your hunts. I’m just glad we have the opportunity to hunt it and proud of those who did good or enjoyed themselves


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 10, 2022)

rigderunner said:


> Like everyone in the state didn’t already know about cohutta wma and it being known for bear and hog. It’s public info that’s spread throughout the state. Just the joys of hunting public land your not gonna save it or keep people off of it because you don’t talk about your hunts. I’m just glad we have the opportunity to hunt it and proud of those who did good or enjoyed themselves


I know a few adult onset hunters who find hunting areas through forums. 
Out of staters find info through forums. 
I love our public lands and this forum. 
Everyone uses both in different ways.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 10, 2022)

The worst joke you could play on some forum scouting, out of stater is to have them thinking the hunting is good up in north GA. Go ahead and post up the steepest, nastiest laurel thicket. 9/10 will take one trip up and never want to come back.  It’s just a cycle right now. Some nice deer have been posted from the mountains the past few years, and a lot of folks want to come up and try it.


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 10, 2022)

I hunted/scouted yesterday afternoon. Mainly looking for more spots to hunt the next hunt. About 40 minutes before dark I heard a bear climb a tree down the holler on the other side of a fire break I was hunting next to. I slipped over the on the other side and could see him eye level in the tree about 75 yards from me. I watched him through my scope for about 30 minutes until it got too dark to see him. I guessed about 200lbs. Lucky for him I really have no reason to kill one except for a rug and I was by myself. I can't wait for the next hunt. Maybe I'll run across a nice buck.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 10, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> The worst joke you could play on some forum scouting, out of stater is to have them thinking the hunting is good up in north GA. Go ahead and post up the steepest, nastiest laurel thicket. 9/10 will take one trip up and never want to come back.  It’s just a cycle right now. Some nice deer have been posted from the mountains the past few years, and a lot of folks want to come up and try it.



I have mixed emotions about it. I’ve always been a big proponent of new hunter recruitment as I think that will be important if hunters are to have a voice in the future. However, I can’t deny that there has been an enormous increase in public land hunters in the mountains over the past couple of years. I’m not sure if Covid kicked it off, but this year I am seeing flagging ribbon and bright eyes in spots that I have had all to myself for over five years. 

With that said, I drove for well over 20 miles on several of the main roads through Chattahoochee national forest on a Saturday afternoon two weeks ago. In all that driving I did not see another truck parked on the side of the road. Maybe everybody was watching college football on that day.  There is a ton of land to hunt, but sometimes you just have to find a little spot off the beaten path. The major trail heads and those surrounding areas are Low hanging fruit for the new mountain hunters.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm no expert by any means, this is my 6th season of hunting Cohutta primarily. I will say for a fact that it's getting progressively tougher each year and I see more and more trucks each year. This year, I decided to try trail cameras and 2 weeks later, we found a plethora of cameras watching the main access roads, several ladder stands, and yesterday, we found where someone had a climber 100 yards from the truck 5 feet off the gravel road. 
I will say that the number of vehicles drops dramatically after the opening day of the gun hunts, and it's a ghost town when it's archery only. I'll also say that when I usually get back to my truck at around 2pm, all those "mountain hunters" are long gone. I imagine they go back to their people and tell stories of their big mountain hunting adventure that lasted for 4 hours.?


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 10, 2022)

[QUOTE="jbogg, post: 13611528, member: 106218"However, I can’t deny that there has been an enormous increase in public land hunters in the mountains over the past couple of years. I’m not sure if Covid kicked it off, but this year I am seeing flagging ribbon and bright eyes in spots that I have had all to myself for over five years.

YEP! I blame covid and all that time some folks had off and time to kill in learning a new skill. Heck maybe some will learn to feed the family again!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 10, 2022)

I really think so much of the increase has to do with people losing paper co leases and as Jboggs said covid, let’s not forget yes it gave many a ton of extra free time but it also hit a lot of folks pockets really hard. Y’all remember that first turkey season after covid???man mountains were packed.


----------



## bay6444 (Oct 10, 2022)

As much as I enjoy watching them the YouTube DIY public land hunters have cause an immense amount of pressure to public land. But to be fair the new hunter owns it as much as we own it.


----------



## Professor (Oct 11, 2022)

rr348 said:


> Joe Brandon. You are a idiot as are most on here. Ive lived in the mtns my entire life and ive never seen anyone in places that take hours to get to and now I do. Y’all kill a bear and next thing you know you’re a expert and get on here and brag and tell everyone to come the mtns.  This forum has ruined hunting the mtns. Hope y’all are happy


I still have a big time hunting in the mountains, so I guess hunting in the mountains is not really ruined.


----------



## Swampdogg (Oct 11, 2022)

It’s all Ben’s fault. 

Adapt ,burn boot leather, and become a better hunter is all it’s making us do for those that want to work for it bad enough . Internet and technology will always draw folks in . Social media, YouTube, hunting shows ,books and word of mouth will draw people in as well. It’s no fun having to put in more time than you have to but isn’t that the reason why we are out here?? To enjoy being in the woods? I hope all them new folks hunting the mountain love bushwhacking through briars and rhododendron because it takes a special kinda human to love suffering in it and that’s not to keep anyone away just the reality of it.  Glutton for punishment or adventure ,I believe it’s here for everyone that wants it.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 11, 2022)

I like seeing pictures, please post em up.

I promise not to invade the mountains until elk season opens.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> I like seeing pictures, please post em up.
> 
> I promise not to invade the mountains until elk season opens.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 11, 2022)

Its Atlanta. The world went crazy during the pandemic and people started moving. Georgia got a bunch of new folks and Atlanta and its suburbs shed a bunch of people to more rural or far out counties.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 11, 2022)

Professor said:


> I still have a big time hunting in the mountains, so I guess hunting in the mountains is not really ruined.


You ain’t gotta worry about me walking hours buddy you can have that! I always say, I can see my truck or here my alarm on it from anywhere I hunt! I’m a fat boy on meds that tend to make me sick with any amount of exertion? God bless you and happy hunting!


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 12, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> The worst joke you could play on some forum scouting, out of stater is to have them thinking the hunting is good up in north GA. Go ahead and post up the steepest, nastiest laurel thicket. 9/10 will take one trip up and never want to come back.  It’s just a cycle right now. Some nice deer have been posted from the mountains the past few years, and a lot of folks want to come up and try it.


I say let em have it! If there tough enough to hunt it they deserve to be there just like the rest of us!


----------



## deathwish (Oct 12, 2022)

Cohutta have a lot of acorns this year?


----------



## deathwish (Oct 12, 2022)

Has anyone heard of the dry pond in the wilderness area it would left of Tear Britches Trail.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 12, 2022)

deathwish said:


> Cohutta have a lot of acorns this year?





deathwish said:


> Has anyone heard of the dry pond in the wilderness area it would left of Tear Britches Trail.


???
Good timing. 

Glad to see my point well made.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 12, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> ???
> Good timing.
> 
> Glad to see my point well made.


 I can't find it on my hunt stand app.


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Oct 16, 2022)

I scouted 3 times late summer in Cohutta but I couldn't make the archery hunt. I hit the firearm hunt and got some great scouting in Wednesday, and hunted all day Thursday but got called up to Michigan as my dad was in the hospital. There was a pretty big group at 3 forks but met some great hunters up there. I know a bear and a hog were killed on Thursday in that area, e cowpen. I heard a good amount of turkey hens, saw 2 does and tons of 3-4 day old bear sign. Maybe next time.....man it's beautiful there.


----------



## Professor (Oct 17, 2022)

hardwaregrrl said:


> I scouted 3 times late summer in Cohutta but I couldn't make the archery hunt. I hit the firearm hunt and got some great scouting in Wednesday, and hunted all day Thursday but got called up to Michigan as my dad was in the hospital. There was a pretty big group at 3 forks but met some great hunters up there. I know a bear and a hog were killed on Thursday in that area, e cowpen. I heard a good amount of turkey hens, saw 2 does and tons of 3-4 day old bear sign. Maybe next time.....man it's beautiful there.


You are right about beautiful. It is one of the greatest places to have the time of your life getting shut out


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Oct 17, 2022)

Professor said:


> You are right about beautiful. It is one of the greatest places to have the time of your life getting shut out


Ha! It's an inspiring place to have access to...I regret not getting out in my younger days. I also am in love with Blue Ridge WMA but have never considered a hunt there.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 14, 2022)

It ain’t Covid.   It’s this site.  Or social media in general.  Keep running those mouths.  You’ll be butthurt soon enough.  Some of y’all would give away the winning powerball numbers. Ain’t never in my life.


----------

